# Setting up and Booting Linux Puppy from a CD-R



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Hello Again!

I was hoping someone could share with me the steps to setting up Linux Puppy, which would include the correct download version/link for my computer so that I could boot directly from a CD-R or other suitable media. I happen to have plenty of CD-Rs on hand. I also have a 1 GB flash bar which I assume would be adequate?

This is all new to me...

Your thoughts and Please advise.

Best, Ralph




Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3983 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, 1767 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 232 GB (179 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0U692R
Antivirus: Avira Antivirus, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

To do what please simply run it from the disc in ram
OR install it as a second OS
http://puppylinux.org/main/Download Latest Release.htm

Here is how to run on boot and NOT install
http://puppylinux.org/main/How NOT to install Puppy.htm

All the answers are in fact on the link but if you have any questions please ask
Slacko Puppy 6.3 is the one you want

although this post of mine was for another purpose the principle of making the puppy is the same
Shutdown Pc while Formatting

THE only difference is - substitute the download on that link for the puppy Slacko 6.3 on the link above


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

The disc popped out and Auto eject was ticked by default. Was I supposed to tick the Finalize box? Also, I used Google Chrome.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Rather than me guessing to what you refer - please tell me
From the drive on booting from it or from the drive on making it
and indeed what did you use to make it BurnCDDC or Windows 7 own ISO burner


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

From the drive on making it and i did use the BurnCDCC ISO


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

auto eject means AFTER BurnCDCC has made the disc
Finalize means prevent other items being written to the disc if the disc is in itself capable of such
Does it work - for Puppy


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks! I haven't gone into the BIOS yet. I don't do a lot of this, but it seemed like you most often would *finalize* it.
Do I need to redo the disc? I assume you have to change the BIOS order b4 you can tell if it's done correctly!?!


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

To be able to update apps on a Puppy Live CD/DVD, such as the browser, you do not want to finalize the CD/DVD.
There is a means to update and save considerations and changes such as bookmarks and browser extensions.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

A CD or DVD once finalized becomes a read-only system and is only suitable as a tool and not one with dynamic personal data.

A better way is to install Puppy in a flash drive as it will run faster and its files and programs can be changed and updated at will.

Haven't played with Puppy for a while but it always has several choices to install one of which is the USB drive.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

saikee said:


> .....................
> 
> A better way is to install Puppy in a flash drive as it will run faster and its files and programs can be changed and updated at will.
> 
> Haven't played with Puppy for a while but it always has several choices to install one of which is the USB drive.



Just pointing out that whether booting from a flash drive or CD/DVD, Puppy runs in ram so either result is equally fast and programs can be added/upgraded in a Live CD/DVD also. So long as the media isn't closed ( finalized). A DVD is better to use than a CD because space versus 'saves' is rather limited with a CD.
It's the boot time that's a lot shorter with a flash drive.

Haven't tried the flash drive method because DVD's are so much cheaper 
But probably will when I see a good sale price.


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

I'm at the interface now and there are several items there. I assume you tick Firewall and Set Date and Time from Internet? Keyboard numberlock..I haven't any 0-9 keyboard
Dunno what Run internet apps as spot? unticked at this time. The desired resolution is set 1280x60.0*+
in the bottom left corner i see sad1>sda2>sr0.
All I had were CD-R's and didn't know it would matter. Better homework/Live and Learn.
Please advise!
I think this is pretty cool. 
tx, Raphael


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Looks good to me 
Puppy runs as root user normally, Spot can run a browser as a restricted user.
http://barryk.org/puppylinux/technical/root.htm

I don't use it. To each his own.

CD-R's work well, ........but only DVD-R's work, not DVD+R's


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Linux call hdd and flash drive as sda, sdb, sdc, sdd etc and sr0 should be your CD drive.

The a, b, c d etc of hard drives depends only the positions you hook up the Sata interfaces which have a detection order from the Bios. 

I normally download Puppy as an iso and burn it into a CD and use it as a Live CD only. 

I find booting up and power down are much faster with a hdd or a flash drive, like riding a push bike against a motorbike, and I could store all my personal data on a separate partition mounted on the Puppy Linux.

For Thread starter's PC spec I would install a standard Linux like Ubuntu or Mint instead of a small Puppy. Not in touch with Puppy for some time but the older version insists on having a partition with Fat32 or Fat16 filing system for residence. That is why smaller flash drive less than 32GB is suitable because everyone would be factory formatted to Fat32. Above 32GB the standard is exFat filing system and I think Fat16 is used on 2GB or smaller flash drives.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

BTW.....the first time you shut down Puppy, you'll see a popup window for 'save'.
Do the 'save'.
It 'makes the next boot faster'


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

saikee said:


> ..............
> 
> I normally download Puppy as an iso and burn it into a CD and use it as a Live CD only.
> 
> I find booting up and power down are much faster with a hdd or a flash drive, like riding a push bike against a motorbike, and I could store all my personal data on a separate partition mounted on the Puppy Linux.


I'm only using Puppy as an Internet crawler, so no hard drive needed.
Tahr Puppy 6.0.6 Uefi 64bit is my current favorite.

Because I have 17 years of financial data derived by win32 apps that have no Linux equivalents ( Paperport being the main one), I use a separate Win 7 comp off line, exclusively for saving data.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

BTW.....with no hard drive, turning off the computer is easy and quick, a mere push of the power button


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Well, your talking a little over my head..But thatz cool.
I was running Chrome on the laptop I'm currently on with Puppy. I will need to add each password for all the ones saved in Google or is there a way to move those into Puppy?
Lots of things on here to learn, buts its really pretty nice thus far.
What happens when I shut Puppy down? will it revert back to Windows 7?
Please advise..if there are any little simple things I should know please fill me in.
Grazia, Raphael


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

If the thread starter wants a Linux, even Puppy, installed in the hard disk just use Win7's disk management program to shrink the larger partition to get say a unallocated space of 10GB for Puppy or 50GB for other Linux, he claimed to have 179GB free. Every Linux installer can install itself a long side with a Windows and dual boot the two systems. 

Looking at the thread starter's PC spec I would say his Windows 7 has two partitions called sda1 and sda2 with sda1 most probably being the system reserved if it is a tiny partition. 

The safest way to dual boot is to use a Linux Live CD to create a partition with the space obtained from the shrunk Windows partition sda2 and Linux will immediately label is as device /dev/sda3 suitable for ant Linux installation including Puppy.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

If you dual boot a PC that means on booting up you will be present with two operating systems to choose only one to fire up. You can only go into the other system after you power down the PC and reboot.

Having said that Linux support Windows and would always mount the Windows partition (or C:\ drive to you) therefore all your personal data will be usable in Linux. 

Windows does not support Linux and will not mount a Linux partition unless with an additional special driver/program. 

In general you can work on your data in your Windows c:\ drive directly in Linux pretty much same as you use Windows. However Windows and Linux are now security conscious and disallow user who does not own the file to do changes unless you are an administrator in Windows or a root user in Linux. Puppy is a small Linux that gives you root privilege from start and so it will be easier for many new comers to Linux. There is downside to it with Puppy as it could change the Windows system files easily so it can do damage to Windows as well. That will not happen with a bigger Linux like Ubuntu which could refuse the user to changes to files he does not own or if they are system-related.

My advice to anyone new to Linux is to use it as a Live CD at least initially. A Linux live CD does not need to be installed.


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

*I cannot connect to my Wireless Network HELP!*
How do I connect to my WiFi Network that I normally use with Windows?
So, lets say I wanted to shut down the computer for the day. Should you Leave Puppy first before powering off? Also, foolish Facebook says "for better experience on facebook, update your browser" If I tick the update your browser it opens another window with Google Chrome and Mozilla Firefox.

I am using Firefox. Before I started using Puppy I was using Google Chrome. Which had several pw's saved for specific sites. I'm not sure what to do at this level?
I'll be able to better understand more of the things you previously mentioned after I use Puppy/Linux more. I'm also not sure about Ubuntu and the possible drawbacks you mentioned. Obviously, I'd like to keep this ALL as safe and simple as possible for now.
Thank you for your precious time and considerations and also to all the other fine folks here.
Raphael


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Good morning dino 

Did you finally change your hard drive because of all those check disc issues we discussed several months ago? ( or is this a different computer?)
If not, Live CD/DVD is the way to go.

I've no experience with wireless, sorry.
Maybe this link will help:

http://www.wikihow.com/Set-up-a-Wireless-Network-in-Puppy-Linux

As far as safety goes, as a connection to the Internet where security is an issue no matter what OS is used, I prefer a Live CD/DVD or flash drive ( and no hard drive) to an installed OS on a hard drive because once Puppy boots, all of Puppy is in ram and the disc or flash drive can be removed. This prevents malware from being saved to the next boot.



> So, lets say I wanted to shut down the computer for the day. Should you Leave Puppy first before powering off?


Powering off Puppy from a Live CD/DVD gives you 2 options.
To exit the computer or reboot.
You will be given an option to save data or any configuration changes at that time to the CD or DVD.
Another consideration if you aren't saving anything is to simply press the computer's power button for a fast shut down. Because everything you need for a bootable OS is on that CD/DVD disc and if you write nothing to it, there is no corruption or change to your configuration. The next boot is the same as the last.
Don't know if you can do that with the hard drive install.



> Also, foolish Facebook says "for better experience on facebook, update your browser" If I tick the update your browser it opens another window with Google Chrome and Mozilla Firefox.


Updating Firefox ( I'm on FF 64 bit) works better for me by first uninstalling Firefox and reinstalling the new version through the Puppy 'Install' app that's on the desktop.
Remember to save that change 

One issue that has come about recently is that FF changed support on sound and it's addressed here:
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/641774/whats-up-with-pulse-audio/page-3#entry4205678
Download it and click on it and all is well again in Firefox 
( don't forget to save that also  )


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Good morning to you as well!
This Link is broken
http://smokey01.com/OscarTalks/apulse-0.1.8-x86_64.pet
I'm running Firefox ESR 38.4.0 it says Firefox is up to date and just below that it says "You are currently on the *default* update channel."
Yes it is the same computah and that is one of the main reasons I'm trying to get Puppy Slacko 6.3. The computer still runs okay..
There must be differences in the WIKI setups compared to the version of Puppy I'm trying to use.
In all of the instructions I've seen/read they show a Connect Icon on the desktop. I DO NOT see that with this version of Puppy as in Method 2 Step 1>WIKI
I also noticed Method 2 Step 4 > WIKI in the "Type" column *usb *and then again in Method 3 Step one *usb *is offered there. I don't see any *usb *listings.
No matter how correct the setup appears to be as soon as I disconnect the Ethernet cable it loses connection.
*Note: I made a change on the Firewall and I'm able to get Online.*
Kind of where it's at right now.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi dino 

Don't worry about the sound issue at this point.
It starts with FF version 52.
The links are broken and I couldn't find any alternates.
I posted a request for a new source with Miqw7394 ( Mike ) , who actually tipped me off about the fix to start with. Hopefully he's aware of another source.

I'm on Tahr Puppy64 6.0.6
But I also have SlackO 6.3.2 on another DVD.

I noticed that if I click on 'setup', 'Internet Connection Wizard' is on the menu and there seem to be 3 choices for wireless connectivity.

Sorry I can't help you more with that.

John


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Hi John, good to hear from you...Thanks for the help!
Do you think I should make a copy on a DVD? I know if your always saving information every time you log off you'll eat up alot of space. Not a major concern, but worth considering.
What advantages with Tahr Puppy64 6.0.6 and Slacko 6.3.2?
There's certainly many things offered that I don't know what they are for or need
What do you have on your desktop for a background? might nice to dress that up a bit.
Take care, Dino aka Raphael


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

dino7 said:


> Hi John, good to hear from you...Thanks for the help!
> Do you think I should make a copy on a DVD? I know if your always saving information every time you log off you'll eat up alot of space. Not a major concern, but worth considering.
> What advantages with Tahr Puppy64 6.0.6 and Slacko 6.3.2?
> There's certainly many things offered that I don't know what they are for or need
> ...


Hi Dino 

The only advantage using a DVD has is the ability to save more than the CD.
I ran a SlackO 5.7 for about 2 years before the DVD was filled up. By that time new versions were out and time to move on to them on a fresh DVD.
Anything downloaded went to a usb drive, though. I even saved a legal free Win 10 download from MS  ( for the future if I might need it, hope not though )

There are minor differences between SlackO and Tahr and you'll likely find each has several minor quirks. Both are good, but the current Tahr Puppy feels a little more refined.

Advantages?...it is easier to take screen shots in SlackO, not much, but one less click is a second saved  
I felt it a little easier to configure the appearance of the desktop in Tahr.
But these are minor issues and really insignificant, imo.
A power user might have a different view.

For my Tahr Puppy background, I use a photo of an old 1940 Ford street rod.

John


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Hi John,
Without coming across as being lazy..How does one take screenshots with SlackO? I used Irfanview for years which worked pretty well with Windows.
Also, how can I get the desktop to my liking with a nice photo of some kind? There is an option and i forget where that allows you to have desktop icons appear and as you use other devices etc, it displays them and when disconnected let's say they are removed.
Off topic:
The entire month of May it rained everyday in way, shape or form. Starting later yesterday it has been a downpour..In my some six decades on this planet and living in this State I have never seen a Spring and Summer like this..I'm going to start building a Ark just Noah and I'm going to buy a wet suit goggles,snorkel and a few life savers for good measure. That's if I decide to take a walk..Cycling?! forget it!


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

dino7 said:


> Hi John,
> Without coming across as being lazy..How does one take screenshots with SlackO? I used Irfanview for years which worked pretty well with Windows.
> Also, how can I get the desktop to my liking with a nice photo of some kind? There is an option and i forget where that allows you to have desktop icons appear and as you use other devices etc, it displays them and when disconnected let's say they are removed.
> Off topic:
> The entire month of May it rained everyday in way, shape or form. Starting later yesterday it has been a downpour..In my some six decades on this planet and living in this State I have never seen a Spring and Summer like this..I'm going to start building a Ark just Noah and I'm going to buy a wet suit goggles,snorkel and a few life savers for good measure. That's if I decide to take a walk..Cycling?! forget it!


I use the keyboard button 'Print screen' . I found that through experimenting 

For backgrounds, in Tahr and I think in SlackO also, open up 'Desktop' from the 'Menu' button on the lower left corner of your screen, and choose the 'JMWdesk'. You can then point to the image file you have saved. My Documents being a good place to save to.

Any drives you load should display an icon in the lower left of your desktop.
Left clicking on them will 'mount' them to see what is there.
They have to be 'unmounted' to remove....done by right clicking on the icon and choosing 'unmount' for that drive.

Only moderate rain here, but close by there have been high water warnings.
Crazy summer. Unusually hot in June and forecasts for moderate temps in July. Usually the other way around.
Humid and muggy today. The dehumidifier is making it more comfortable than the air conditioner!..... 

Be well and enjoy your new puppy


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Just a comment, I installed Ubuntu as a virtual machine in VMware Workstation. It works perfectly and allows safe access to Windows components and access to the Internet and printers. I'd suggest VMware Player as the free alternative. I'm not altogether sure why anyone would opt for a dual boot anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

It's a good suggestion, but his hard drive is failing and a Live CD/DVD that doesn't need a hard drive might be a better solution at this time as he doesn't seem to want to spend much on an older laptop.


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Dear Friends, hope this day finds you all well.
Questions:
How do you adjust playback volume of a Youtube videos while running Puppy? Lets say you might be on Facebook as well!?
How do you do a screenshot? I used Irfanview with Windows.
Thank YOU!'
Raphael


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

dino7 said:


> Dear Friends, hope this day finds you all well.
> Questions:
> How do you adjust playback volume of a Youtube videos while running Puppy? Lets say you might be on Facebook as well!?
> How do you do a screenshot? I used Irfanview with Windows.
> ...


Two ways.
One of course is the slider on the bottom of the Youtube window.
The other is the Puppy volume slider at the bottom right hand corner of the screen.
I've noticed the icon for it sometimes doesn't load. To load the icon, open up the Puppy menu on the bottom left hand corner of your screen and choose setup and then ALSA sound wizard, then adjust levels.
That will give you many audio options, but it will load the icon at that point and you can then close the wizard.

A screenshot can be done by pressing the 'print screen' button on your keyboard and saving it to a desired destination of your choice.


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Awesome!
Do you remove the screenshot from History or can you Delete it if you have no use of it?
I don't see the Icon on the desktop yet. Might this require a reboot? There is nothing showing so there's no point in Saving.
Forgive me cause i really haven't spent enough time with Puppy yet.
Tx,John
There are no icons other than sd1 sd2 and srO on the desktop


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi dino 

My apologies, I forgot that the default desktops of Tahr6 and Slacko6 have a different appearance.
Using JMWdesk from the Puppy menu, brings up the 'Icon Theme'.
Tahr's default is 'StandardSVG' which is what I use. My default task bar is at the bottom. I think I remember Slacko6 having it at the top of the screen.
My desktop icon setup is set to traditional.

I save screenshots to 'My Documents'

Here's my desktop arrangement:


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

This is the coolest thing since sliced bread (lol) Not sure yet how to get a desktop background if desired?
If you delete an icon or function from the desktop that you previously Saved..will that be removed in order to save space on the Disc or is it permanent? You may want to clean up the desktop from time to time. How can you find out how much space you've used already on the Disc?
Thank you for your precious time and patience. Hopefully I'll able to share this with other friends and family as I learn more and know what I'm doing.
Take care, D
PS: Whatz the deal with putting into Sleep mode or similiar to save wear on the computah and LCD screen?


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

dino7 said:


> This is the coolest thing since sliced bread (lol) Not sure yet how to get a desktop background if desired?
> If you delete an icon or function from the desktop that you previously Saved..will that be removed in order to save space on the Disc or is it permanent? You may want to clean up the desktop from time to time. How can you find out how much space you've used already on the Disc?
> Thank you for your precious time and patience. Hopefully I'll able to share this with other friends and family as I learn more and know what I'm doing.
> Take care, D
> PS: Whatz the deal with putting into Sleep mode or similiar to save wear on the computah and LCD screen?


desktop background?
Save an interesting image to a folder, like My Documents. Click on the image to open it.
From the menu on it's window, choose 'image' and click on it. Then choose 'set as wallpaper' from the drop down menu.

delete an icon or function from the desktop that you previously Saved..will that be removed in order to save space on the Disc or is it permanent?
Don't know about deleting icons and the effect. Let me know what happens 
But anything deleted, and that configuration saved to the LiveDVD.....is lost until renewed with a fresh file.
Puppy takes up so little space to start with, I wouldn't recommend deleting anything until you've had experience using Puppy. In addition, because you are using a write once disc, anything you delete actually takes up more space on the DVD as the configuration change isn't a 'delete' from the disc, it's an over riding change written as new data, taking up additional space on the DVD.
For instance, when you update Firefox, a new file is written to disc , superseding the old FF 
but not deleting it from the DVD disc. The old file is ignored and no longer accessible.

How can you find out how much space you've used already on the Disc?
With the disc in the tray, right click on the sr0 icon, click on App dir 'sr0' and choose properties.......(or just look at the side of the disc that's burned and see how much you burned  )
Puppy will notify you when no more can be saved to the disc.

Sleep? Wear?
Puppy doesn't need any sleep and there's no hard drive to wear out. When I walk away for a few hours, I click on 'connect' and choose disconnect and turn off my monitor manually. Never bothered to look for a sleep option.
I spent several months last year in a hospital + recovery with my Puppy comp on 24/7 ( but not connected to the Internet and the monitor off). No issues. I started using it without having to reboot. Puppy seems very stable, and that was with a 9 year old computer


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

That wallpaper you have is beautiful...is that your car? 
I had to go to App dir srO>Properties and it said 20KB is that possible?
I can't tell you how much I'm enjoying this and I'm so Thankful that you mentioned it to me. It's really cool and is giving some extra "life" so to speak to the DELL. I Windows OS still runs but it's painful to use. Seems to be doing Important Updates just a little slower.
The computer did go into some kind of Sleep mode>screen went black. Just the tap the touch-pad a couple times and its up and running.
Thank again John! I hope you and possibly other folks in here won't mind if I ask questions until I get to know where everything is if that's possible.
Take care, D


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

dino7 said:


> That wallpaper you have is beautiful...is that your car?
> I had to go to App dir srO>Properties and it said 20KB is that possible?
> I can't tell you how much I'm enjoying this and I'm so Thankful that you mentioned it to me. It's really cool and is giving some extra "life" so to speak to the DELL. I Windows OS still runs but it's painful to use. Seems to be doing Important Updates just a little slower.
> The computer did go into some kind of Sleep mode>screen went black. Just the tap the touch-pad a couple times and its up and running.
> ...


Sadly not my car. Not enough time to build one and too expensive to buy one in that kind of condition. ( sigh! )

* 
I had to go to App dir srO>Properties and it said 20KB is that possible? *
Forget I ever posted that 
Just roll your mouse over the sr0 icon...... (  )

Good to see you are getting more use out of that laptop!
I notice I spend a lot less time worrying about security with a Live DVD.
Too bad MS didn't offer Windows in that form.

Well, the downpour stopped and it's time to go out and get the mail.....see ya later


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Sadly not my car. Not enough time to build one and too expensive to buy one in that kind of condition. ( sigh! )
> 
> *
> I had to go to App dir srO>Properties and it said 20KB is that possible? *
> ...


Good enough! We all could use a little sunshine & peace


----------



## Miqw7394 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hallo, dino7 (and JohnnyBeGood).

Apologies for the late reply; been busy with real life, I'm afraid.

@dino7:-

If you could recap your questions for me, it'll help to bring me 'up-to-speed'. It'll also let me figure out the best directions to point you in...

-----------------------------------------------------------------

@LIS333:-

VirtualBox is a decent tool, but.....it's only really useful if you have

1) A powerful, modern processor (with virtualization instructions), and

2) Lots of high speed RAM.

Neither of which the OP has, apparently. This is one reason why Puppy is so often recommended for older equipment.....because its hardware requirements are so modest. And running from a flash drive doesn't really qualify as 'dual-booting', since you're not installing. Puppy runs entirely from its flash drive.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Personally, I'm not familiar with Slacko 632. The older Slackos (based on Slackware 14.0) weren't too bad; with the newer versions (based on 14.1 and 14.2), things have rather 'gone to hell in a handbasket'.....Slackware are well known for an extremely minimalist approach, and leave it to the user to set up almost everything manually. (They're the oldest Linux distro still in existence, dating back to the late 90's, in the early years of the Linux kernel.....and have an extremely 'conservative' approach to everything. Slackware is *not* the place to find up-to-date software).

Personally, for Puppy beginners, I would recommend the 'buntu-based versions (JohnnyBeGood's *Tahr64* being one example); the others are *Tahr 605* (32-bit), or 32- and 64-bit versions of the newer *Xenialpup*. They tend to be far more complete to begin with, and their developer, Phil Broughton, has gone out of his way to make sure everything just 'works', OOTB.

--------------------------------

saikee's recommendations for going with Ubuntu or Mint would be tenable *if you had a hard drive*; since you don't, I can't recommend that course of action. Either of them *will* run from a flash drive, but because of the *way* they run, the flash drive will be worn out after around 4-5 months, since they treat the flash drive just like a hard drive, and are constantly reading from/writing to it, *all the time*.

This doesn't do much for the lifespan of the NAND flash cells!

-----------------------------------------------------

Just to give you some inspiration (and show you what's possible), here's my 32-bit Xenialpup 7081 desktop, running on a nearly 16-yr old Dell Inspiron laptop from the very early 2000s.....an original 1100, with a P4 and 1.5 GB of DDR1 RAM. (And a 64GB SSD..!)










Graphic design is a very long-standing hobby of mine..!

Mike.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> saikee's recommendations for going with Ubuntu or Mint would be tenable *if you had a hard drive*; since you don't,


I think dino7 does have a hard drive as indeed mentioned by him and by saikee


> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
> Processor Count: 2
> ...


from opening post and from 18 by saikee


> If the thread starter wants a Linux, even Puppy, installed in the hard disk just use Win7's disk management program to shrink the larger partition to get say a unallocated space of 10GB for Puppy or 50GB for other Linux, he claimed to have 179GB free. Every Linux installer can install itself a long side with a Windows and dual boot the two systems.


However as I asked on my first reply on post 2


> To do what please simply run it from the disc in ram
> OR install it as a second OS


albeit a direct answer was not received I suspect dino7 does not want to actually install it as his opening post reports


> was hoping someone could share with me the steps to setting up Linux Puppy, which would include the correct download version/link for my computer so that I could boot directly from a CD-R or other suitable media.


However all will no doubt be revealed when dino7 replies to you


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Fantastic wallpaper, Mike... :up:

As to dino's hard drive, in an earlier thread he's posted questions about what looks like a failing hard drive, so I suggested a Puppy distro since he was hesitant to invest in a new drive.


Windows is going to the dogs


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is good
the layout and graphics are great


----------



## Miqw7394 (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm afraid I only skimmed through the first page or two, more out of interest than anything else; we don't get that much Puppy-related stuff on here, as you're doubtless aware. I did 'pick up' on the bit about a failing hard drive, and probably put 2 & 2 together.....and got 5.  As John knows, I run Puppy exclusively, and have done for a few years.....but I've not 'been in' for a bit, so was more interested in jumping to the end and finding out what the current position was!

(Another bad habit of mine; I'm one of those folk who'll start reading a book from the end, and then work backwards... )

Doubtless all will be revealed *if* and *when* we get another reply from dino7.....

Mike.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree with the last line


> However all will no doubt be revealed when dino7 replies to you


Nice part of the country - Kings Lynn


----------



## Miqw7394 (Apr 1, 2016)

You probably wouldn't say that if you actually lived here... 

Nah, it's not too bad. Fairly quiet; we don't get a lot of excitement here. It's astonishing the number of folks who don't seem to know where we *are*, though.....

Mike.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Found and uploaded a zipped apulse fix for newer versions of Firefox.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Nothing wrong with Kings Lynn. Kind of exciting to find a Puppy Linux user there.


----------



## Miqw7394 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hell, I can't be the *only* Puppy user in Lynn, surely..... 

Mike.


----------



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Miqw7394 said:


> Hell, I can't be the *only* Puppy user in Lynn, surely.....
> 
> Mike.


I was trying to stream live broadcast and a black window opened and said:"Error loading player;No playable sources found." If I right click the window>inspect element>tick the Gear> is there something there that needs to be checked? Or is this a matter of loading a specific player? If I go to YouTube as an example I can play those videos.
Please advise and Thank You! Puppy is Awesome!!!
Raphael


----------

